# Wat is die belangrikste??



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Philip,
jy weet al wat ek jag is papier so pyle wat mooi vlieg :wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I found for me self this bow equipment : 
Draw weight: 74#
Draw length: 29"
Arrow weight: 418 grain
Speed: 291 fps
Ke:78 f/lbs

By this equipment I think I have enough Ke to shoot a kudu / eland and enough speed to shoot also a duiker. 
I am very curious what the experts mean about my equipment. Maybe the eland is in the border zone, but I shoot very exactly with my bow and this set.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Shot placement first and foremost, then well tuned arrows and followed by enough momentum.


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Most important factor*

Frank, your setup is by far good enough for Eland or Kudu. Also don't think shot placement will be a problem for you!

Aggree with Engee. First shot placement, but for your equipment it is important that your arrows fly straight, especially when you shoot fixed blades. Just my 0.02.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I think my shot placement is good enough for hunting, at 20 yard a point like fingernail, at 30 yard a 3 cm point and by 40 yard a coffee cup point, 50 yard all arrows on a beer mat. All this with the SilverFlame and Slick Tricks ( Slick Tricks are slightly left ). I hope to get the same accuracy next year with the release aid. But this is a hard way with every day practice.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Your accuracy sounds great Frank, no need to worry. Your going to nail each and every animal you draw on!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> Your accuracy sounds great Frank, no need to worry. Your going to nail each and every animal you draw on!


The last 6 days I tune only my plunger rest for optimally arrow flight, and now my arms are empty. Every day around 70 shoots per hour of practice, now I stop for one week that the muscles can regenerate. I tune my bow by Vic Berger`s method, seven arrows aimed at the same place with the same pin at seven dissimilar distances backward.
Now I wait for the HawghLite to see the different of the hit point.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I would say arrows that fly well. If you are shooting well, most 60-70# bow setups are quite capable of taking the majority of medium game in SA. Just make certain that the arrows are not ultra light ones!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Arrows that fly well*



Matatazela said:


> I would say arrows that fly well. If you are shooting well, most 60-70# bow setups are quite capable of taking the majority of medium game in SA. Just make certain that the arrows are not ultra light ones!


Matatzela,
I totally agree with you.When your arrows fly well you have confidence and you shoot better.You will also get better penetration.Like Engee said there is no substitute for shot placement.Personally I like heavy arrows that shoot straight=momentum.It is always nice when you just see the nock towards the target.


----------



## Hannes (Jun 8, 2007)

as jou pyle mooi vlieg sal jy optimum ke en momentum uit jou setup kry. is dit nie dan wat jy wil he nie. stem saam dat jy sommer meer vertroue in jou setup en self het


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Pyle wat mooi vlieg*



Hannes said:


> as jou pyle mooi vlieg sal jy optimum ke en momentum uit jou setup kry. is dit nie dan wat jy wil he nie. stem saam dat jy sommer meer vertroue in jou setup en self het


Hannes in die kol.Alles is dan optimaal.
Groete
Philip


----------

